# CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

					Der Macho erfreut sich anhaltender Beliebtheit, gehört aber nicht mehr zu den neuesten Luftkühlern am Markt. Thermalright betreibt Modellpflege und wir schicken die überarbeitete Revision B des 140-mm-Towers durch den PCGH-Testparcours.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*


----------



## PcGamer512 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Wie geil ist das denn D

Hab gestern nen Thread darüber aufgemacht und nun kan ich ganz sicher zuschlagen 

Mindfactory hat mir ja auch versichert, dass derPlatz diesmal da ist zwischen dem Lüfter und den Bausteinen des Arbeitsspeichers sind Crucial Ballistix Sport.
Der Momentane Kühler musste verkertherum aufgesetzt werden :/

Danke PCGH Team seit und bleibt einfach die besten ^^


----------



## facehugger (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Gutes weiter verbessern, das ist doch mal einen Asbach Uralt wert...

Gruß


----------



## oldsql.Triso (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Aber mit den Referenzlüftern ist er nicht unerheblich wärmer... Schöne Sache, aber mein Macho bleibt wo er ist ^^!


----------



## Zyklon83 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Ich glaub mal nicht das die werte so viel besser sind weil ja schon der satz im beitrag steht *Die mangelhaft verarbeitete Bodenplatte des alten Testmusters mag ihren Teil zum relativen Unterschied beitragen*


----------



## Bevier (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Eine sicherlich gelungene Überarbeitung aber in dem Leistungssegment punktet man eher über den Preis und hier hat der Macho jetzt deutlich gegenüber der Konkurrenz verloren. Ein Brocken 2 kühlt nicht schlechter oder lauter und kostet etwa 5 Euro weniger...

Das kann die jetzt lackierte Deckplatte auch optisch nicht herausreißen. Kann man nur noch auf den Einzelhandel hoffen, dass der die Preise anständig korrigiert.


----------



## Pixy (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Was ich nicht so ganz verstehe ist, wie kann ein exakt Baugleiches Modell etwa 5° kühler sein? 
Bis auf die Lackierung hat sich doch nix geändert oder habe ich was überlesen?

An den vernickelte Heatpipes kann es jedenfalls nicht liegen.
Und an der Bodenplatte alleine wohl auch nicht, was einen Unterschied von sagenhafte 5° rechtfertigt.

Ich tippe hier auf Marketing. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Es handelt sich hier um einen Testartikel mit eigenen Messwerten, nicht um Herstellerangaben. Marketing ist schon einmal ausgeschlossen. An der Vernickelung liegt es ebenfalls nicht, denn die Bodenplatte war schon immer vernickelt. Abseits der Optik gibt es drei Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Testmodellen, die die 3-4 K Vorsprung mit Referenzlüfter erklären könnten:

- Die Bodenplatte ist größer. Das ist eine offizielle Verbesserung durch Thermalright, aber die bisherige Bodenplatte hat bereits nahezu den gesamten Heatspreader abgedeckt und definitiv den gesamten Bereich über dem DIE.

- Die Wölbung der Bodenplatte ist anders. Dies ist offiziell wohl nicht beabsichtigt, sondern eher ein Fertigungsfehler, kann aber die Wärmeableitung beeinflussen. Demnach wäre unser Rev. A einfach schlechter, als der durchschnittliche Rev. A - und der Unterschied zum typischen Rev. B erscheint somit größer.

- Die Verlötung zwischen Bodenplatte und Heatpipes ist sorgfältiger, als bei unserem Rev. A (BW) Testmuster. Ich kann nur den äußeren Rand beurteilen, aber da klafft beim Rev. A (BW) Testmuster zum Teil eine Lücke zwischen Heatpipe und Bodenplatte, die nicht mit Lot aufgefüllt wurde. Wenn die Lötqualität im Zentrum genauso lückenhaft ist, hätte das starke Auswirkungen.


Darüber, welcher dieser Faktoren wie wichtig ist, kann man nur spekulieren. Oder man hält alternativ einfach fest:
Der Macho Rev. B ist ein ziemlich gelungener Kühler. Mit den Werten, die er hier abgeliefert hat, wäre er in der letzten Marktübersicht auf Platz 2 von 8 gelandet (während unser Rev. A (BW) Testmuster 8 von 8 war)


----------



## SC_59A (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Naja , 

wenn's schon um den Euro geht beträgt die Preisdifferenz zwischen Brocken 2 und Macho Rev.B aktuell ca. 4 Euro (zumindest wenn man bei Geizhals schaut). 

Und wenn man die Kühlleistung anhand der aktuellen, upgedateten PCGH-Charts beurteilen möchte, so stellt man fest, dass der Brocken 2 dort (noch) nicht gelistet ist. 

Somit ist die Aussage "Ein Brocken 2 kühlt nicht schlechter " reine Spekulation - gelle ? 




Bevier schrieb:


> Eine sicherlich gelungene Überarbeitung aber in dem Leistungssegment punktet man eher über den Preis und hier hat der Macho jetzt deutlich gegenüber der Konkurrenz verloren. Ein Brocken 2 kühlt nicht schlechter oder lauter und kostet etwa 5 Euro weniger...
> 
> Das kann die jetzt lackierte Deckplatte auch optisch nicht herausreißen. Kann man nur noch auf den Einzelhandel hoffen, dass der die Preise anständig korrigiert.


----------



## FreezerX (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Aber mit den Referenzlüftern ist er nicht unerheblich wärmer... Schöne Sache, aber mein Macho bleibt wo er ist ^^!



Der Referenzlüfter schneidet im Temperatur/Lautheit Vergleich tendenziell sogar besser ab.



SoneStandardReferenz0,2 62,9 °C57,7 °C0,5-0,654,7 °C53,6 °C

*Edit*: Tabellen funktionieren offenbar (noch) nicht so einfach im Forum, ich lass sie aber mal zur Bewunderung stehen. In Worten:

Bei 0,2 Sone         62,9 °C (Standard) gegen 57,7 °C (Referenz)
Bei 0,5-0,6 Sone   54,7 °C (Standard) gegen 53,6 °C (Referenz)


----------



## pedi (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*



Bevier schrieb:


> Eine sicherlich gelungene Überarbeitung aber in dem Leistungssegment punktet man eher über den Preis und hier hat der Macho jetzt deutlich gegenüber der Konkurrenz verloren. Ein Brocken 2 kühlt nicht schlechter oder lauter und kostet etwa 5 Euro weniger...
> 
> Das kann die jetzt lackierte Deckplatte auch optisch nicht herausreißen. Kann man nur noch auf den Einzelhandel hoffen, dass der die Preise anständig korrigiert.


wenns bei einem mehrere 100 euro teuren pc dann an 5,00 euro  klemmt-gute nacht.


----------



## Cube (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*



Pixy schrieb:


> Was ich nicht so ganz verstehe ist, wie kann ein exakt Baugleiches Modell etwa 5° kühler sein?
> Bis auf die Lackierung hat sich doch nix geändert oder habe ich was überlesen?
> 
> An den vernickelte Heatpipes kann es jedenfalls nicht liegen.
> ...



jup sehe ich auch so, schon komisch^^


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Wie ist der Macho im Vergleich zum Mugen 3 ungefähr ? Kann man für den Macho auch andere Lüfter verwenden weil ich gelesen habe dass die Klammern nur für den Original Lüfter passen ?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Einen direkten Vergleich zum Mugen kann ich (noch) nicht ziehen, da ich seit dem Wechsel auf das neue Testsystem noch keinen getestet habe. Da sich der Mugen 4 auf dem alten Testsystem bereits der Revision A geschlagen geben musste, würde ich erwarten, dass der Mugen 3 nicht vor der Rev. B liegt. Diese schlägt auf alle Fälle den Ashura Shadow, der von Scythe oberhalb des Mugen angesiedelt wird.

Ein Lüfterwechsel ist prinzipiell möglich, aber wie in der Tabelle angegeben passen die beiliegenden Klammer nur für die Lochpositionen von 120-mm-Lüftern. Es gibt ein paar kompatible Modelle am Markt, aber für normale 140-mm-Lüfter muss man basteln.


----------



## e4syyy (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Hab eben bei alternate den 4690K bestellt und den Macho Rev. b. Jetzt lese ich grad im PCGH Heft 12/2014 das Rev. A am schlechtesten abgeschnitten hat.  

Zurückschicken und den Noctua NH-U14S oder Himalaya 2 bestellen?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Du kannst die Ergebnisse hier direkt mit denen in der 12/14 vergleichen. Es wurde genau das gleiche Testverfahren genutzt. Die Revision B würde sich zwischen NH-U14S und Himalaya 2 einsortieren. Noctua bietet hierbei eindeutig am meisten, lässt sich das aber auch gut bezahlen. Der Himalaya 2 ist der günstigte unter den dreien, aber das gleich Thermalright mit dem beiliegenden Werkzeug aus. (Ohne die Thermalright-Schraubendreher würde hier gar nichts mehr gehen  )
Bei der Maximaldrehzahl und damit Leistung liegt Thermalright vor EKL, dafür hat der Himalaya 2 keine PWM-Störgeräusche und skaliert insgesamt besser bei niedrigen Drehzahlen.

Die Prioritäten zwischen Preis, Maximalleistung und Minimallautstärke muss du selbst setzen.


----------



## DarkMatterS (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Wie sieht es denn aus, wenn man die neuen Versionen vom Macho und True Spirit 140 vergleicht?
Bisher haben die sich ja sogut wie nichts geschenkt und je nachdem ob man die Höhe, bzw den Platz zum Ram hatte, sich für den einen oder anderen entschieden. Doch Kompatiblität sollte ja jetzt bei beiden gegeben sein.
Hat der Macho nen anderen Lüfter spendiert bekommen, der niedriger drehen kann? Die Oberfläche von dem sollte ja theoretisch für besser Kühlleistung sorgen.


----------



## Heimomat (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Auch wenn es fast ein Jahr her ist aber kann es sein das ihr den Lüfter verdreht montiert habt, das Thermalright -Logo sollte doch oben sein oder irre ich mich da.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Was meinst du genau? Den Aufkleber auf der Nabe, oder was? Der ist auf den Bildern doch zu sehen.


----------



## Heimomat (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Auf dem Rahmen ist ein Logo und Produktbilder zeigen es immer oben  und hier ist das Logo 90° nach links verdreht. Ich bilde mir ein das der Lüfter dann tiefer sitzt.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Ach das meinst du. Ich selbst besitze den Macho nicht und kann deshalb nur Mutmaßungen anstellen, aber:
Der Ventilator ist ja Rund und daraus ergibt sich mMn nur eine festgelegte Position. Also höher oder tiefer dürfte er dadurch eigentlich nicht kommen. Falls die Löcher nicht im gleichen Abstand wären, könnten die Klammern ja nicht richtig greifen, oder?


----------



## Heimomat (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Der Lüfter hat 140x 152mm  also sitzt er dann mal so und mal so, würde nur gerne wissen welchen Zweck die Jungs damit verfolgen da ja immer  bissel Luft unten durch geht.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Ja aber ist denn das nicht nur das Außenmaß? Also innen drin ist ja der Radius gleich und ich meine, dass die Löcher auch alle den gleichen Abstand zueinander haben, oder?


----------



## Heimomat (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Ja hast mich erwischt, daran hab ich nicht mehr gedacht ist schon spät


----------



## Cleriker (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Juhu! Kein Ding. Ich hab um diese Uhrzeit oft meine wachsten Momente.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Das Lüfterinnere ist in der Tat symmetrisch. Die breiten Stellen des Rahmens nach oben und unten zu drehen steigert die Höhe nur geringfügig, da oben ohnehin die Heatpipes überstehen. Bei Querorientierung wird der Kühler dagegen klar breiter.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Die Position des propellers ändert sich dadurch aber nicht, oder? Also die Mitte bleibt wo sie ist, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Exakt. Natürlich kann es vorkommen, dass RAM (bei hochkant Montage) oder Grafikarte (bei Quermontage) eine zentrale Positonierung des Lüfters nur in einer von beiden Ausrichtungen ermöglichen, weil der Überstand eben seinen Platz benötigt. Aber das Zentrum des Lüfters sitzt mittig zwischen den Halterungslöchern, die im ganz normalen 120-mm-Raster symmetrisch angeordnet sind.


----------



## Acemonty (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man den Lüfter eh direkt austauschen sollte. Am Anfang wirklich schön leise. Aber qualitativ nicht das Dollste, daher ändert er die Geräuschkullisse schon nach kurzer Zeit


----------



## freezy94 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*



Acemonty schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass man den Lüfter eh direkt austauschen sollte. Am Anfang wirklich schön leise. Aber qualitativ nicht das Dollste, daher ändert er die Geräuschkullisse schon nach kurzer Zeit



Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Meiner rennt immer noch wie am ersten Tag!


----------



## Heimomat (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Bei mir ist auch ruhe , was den Silent Wings 2 140mm angeht hast du zufällig mal ein Bild  von der Kombi? Der Silent Wings 2 könnte gut funktionieren auf dem Macho da dieser keinen hohen statischen Druck braucht nur das Fördervolumen ist halt geringer. Schreib doch bitte mal kurz deine Erfahrung Acemonty.


----------



## citygarden (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Hallo zusammen,

als ich 2015 meinen PC aufrüstete wusste ich im Vorfeld schon welchen Prozessor ich wollte (immer mein Cash im Hinterkopf  ). Dazu musste natürlich ein CPU-Lüfter der nicht nur dazu passte sondern auch genug Leistung hatte. Ich habe mich durch unzählige  Berichte und Listen durchgewühlt, bis ich wusste, der Macho Rev. B wird es. Ich musste ja auch aufpassen das er in mein Gehäuse, Thermaltake Element G, passte. Und er passte gerade so rein. Den in diesem Gehäuse habe ich auch einen (Ab-)Lüfter  im Deckel.
Obwohl er jetzt 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, läuft er wie ein Uhrwerk und leise ist er auch noch.  Er läuft und läuft und läuft ...... .

Diesen Lüfter kann ich nur empfehlen. 


ciao


----------



## megasthenes (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage Macho Rev. B im Test*

Jo der Macho kann schon was. Wenn man die Höhe verkraftet würd' ich aber den TrueSpirit 140 Power vorziehen.


----------

